# Alternative zu Flash für Mac



## alina- (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo  

kennt ihr *kostenlose* (Testversionen sind auch ok) Alternativen zu Flash für einen Mac?

Danke schonmal


----------



## one6666 (17. Juli 2010)

Kommt drauf an was du unter Flash verstehst, wenn es nur um das Video schauen geht hast du ja den Quicktime Player oder 
HTML5 in allen Browsern(auser IE), wennn es aber um Applikationen/Spiele und Co geht bleibt dir nur Java oder Silverlight


----------



## alina- (19. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort 
ich hätte mich aber ein bisschen deutlicher ausdrücken müssen.

Ich such ein Programm um zu animieren
für Banner und so ein Spaß eben..


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Juli 2010)

HI,
also von Adobe gibts für Banner z.B. Photoshop und Fireworks.
Ansonsten kannst du ja auch auf Versiontracker suchen.
http://www.versiontracker.com/php/q...animator&srchArea=macosx|macosx-all&submit=Go

Gruß


----------



## alina- (19. Juli 2010)

dankeschön  
und um ganze Homepages animieren? 
(Bilderlaufleiste, Intros, Schrifteffekte usw.)


----------

